

How I Memorized The Location Of Every Country On Earth In a Single Weekend - ericbieller
http://ericbieller.com/post/88233934857/how-i-memorized-the-location-of-every-country-on-earth

======
JoeAltmaier
Old joke: my uncle Ted didn't know all the answers, but he knew one answer:
Tin. Unfortunately the question was, What is the chief export of Bolivia?

